# 10" Black Diamond Rhom Mister Sinister



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Youtube vid <----Click to see the vid

This is a vid of the Black Diamond I picked up from George. I've had him about 2 weeks now. Absolutely love this fish. I will post some pics tomorrow. Enjoy the video.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

What a beautiful diamond! I had bought a 5" blue diamond from AS,till I changed my mind to a 6" inch xingu. (he didn't last, so I have a $200 credit). But, your video make's me want a diamond, again? lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet looking rhom.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice looking diamond. got lots of blue hue on it, could it be a blue diamond?

look foward to some nice pictures.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> very nice looking diamond. got lots of blue hue on it, could it be a blue diamond?
> 
> look foward to some nice pictures.


i'll be taking more pics and vids tomorrow. Hopefully a vid of my caribe's eating as well. As for the blue hue I'm not too sure. Gunna have to take more pics and vids to see if it's just his environment he's reflecting.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea the surrounding light does look like of blue but it'll be sweet if it turns out to be blue. I didn't know SharkAquarium has one other wise I would've gotten it


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

awsome diamond!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one sexy rhom. very nice


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

View attachment 184268
new pics


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice looking rhom.

can you take some picture with flash on? can see the reflection of the scale better that way.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> very nice looking rhom.
> 
> can you take some picture with flash on? can see the reflection of the scale better that way.


here you go


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

wow great color did he settle in yet and how much did g give sell him for im just curious last thing bad ass name


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

luckydemonz5 said:


> wow great color did he settle in yet and how much did g give sell him for im just curious last thing bad ass name


It was 400 for the P and 85 for shipping to the airport. He has settled in nicely, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Let me embed that for ya, great looking Rhom


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

he's looking more blue these days since i bumped up the temp to about 80 degrees. I will try to get some pics of all my fish next week.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn that thing is shiny, if Michael Jackson had a piranha that would be the one.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice rhom dude. Finger chase?


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

if i make motion from the couch he will swim to that area and check it out, still not chasing my finger though...not afraid of me getting right in his face though which is kewl.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gotta love those eyes!
Thats one thing I have never had was a Rhom...only Spilo/Mac and Reds in the begining.
I think a Rhom is on the list but probably not until the my current P kicks the bucket which shouldn't be for a very long time.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice rhom, the copperish head and anal fin looks cool


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow nice rhom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy crap that's a dream rhom right there


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

what a beauty...how big of a tank is he in?


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

View attachment 186346
just an update on how he's looking and doing. Very active fish. Not shy at all. Here are some more pics. Once I upload the videos on youtube I will post them on here.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

which one would you say is more aggressive when it comes to feeding time? the vinny or diamond


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

keep the pix and videos coming







very nice diamond you got there.
I love the large driftwood you have in the tank. what size tank is it in? any chance of a full tank shot?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome rohm man, his color is great


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

db04ph said:


> which one would you say is more aggressive when it comes to feeding time? the vinny or diamond


the diamond hands down. The vinny rarely lets me watch him eat.


----------

